# General > Motoring >  Any Motorbike experts?

## XWTFRoflcopterX

I have a 1997 Yamaha YZ125 Motocross bike. I Have just put a new reed valve in it and i got it running near enough straight away. I came back to it a few hours later and it started, stopped and started again fine, So i took it out a run for a bit then turned it off for a minute or two and then it wouldnt start again. Ive Checked the plug and the fuel line and all that, It has some spark but the main thing is that the plug cap keeps coming off of the lead wire and im not sure what to do. Any ideas would be much appreciated!

----------


## ducati

Replace the HT lead and plug cap if they are not bonded into the coil. If they are you might need to source a replacement coil.

If it is a screw in type plug cap and there is enough spare wire you could try cutting 10mm or so off the plug end of the HT lead and screwing the plug back in to the new end.


If none of that makes sense I wouldn't be at all surprised.  ::

----------


## sids

I have a few plug caps kicking around in the shed. They screw into the HT lead like a self-tapping screw.

You can have one if you want. Are you in Wick?

----------


## XWTFRoflcopterX

Im actually in thurso, I have kind of fixed it but it would be handy to have a spare cap just in case, How much would you want for one?

----------


## sids

Wouldn't want any money for one. I can hand it to someone here, or at Dounreay.

Anybody with old vehicle bits will probably have a few.

----------


## XWTFRoflcopterX

I could maybe pick one up from you if thats alright? 

Also im having problems with the throttle, When i twist it it just sticks where it is unless i put it back to where it is, Ive not checked the cable yet but before i do any idea what that could be?

----------


## sids

> I could maybe pick one up from you if thats alright? 
> 
> Also im having problems with the throttle, When i twist it it just sticks where it is unless i put it back to where it is, Ive not checked the cable yet but before i do any idea what that could be?


Most likely some oil or spray-on lube of some kind into the workings of the handlebar twist grip will help.

If you say when you're coming to Wick, I'll pm the address.

----------

